#  > 【園藝苗圃】 圖文創作區 >  > 獸裝裁縫室 >  > [影像] 魔人社_機械獅子頭發現！

## hosun

原本在找中國醒獅的資料，想不到會發現「獅子人」。
查看魔人社的作品，還有找到狼頭啊！

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eeGUq8mxmjE&feature=player_embedded[/youtube]

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_WaTgjtmPiI&feature=related[/youtube]


來源：
http://tw.myblog.yahoo.com/kong-hu/a...ev=79&next=352


同場加映，吹氣球做獸裝。
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kLj6JbpcZEo&feature=related[/youtube]

----------


## 小串‧約千奈亞

魔人社的作品果然是夠專業的  :Very Happy:  
造得就像真的一樣
但一動起來. . . . . .就感覺很機械,失真了
如果可以去訂一個的話
我會選擇狼了  :jcdragon-tea:

----------


## 幻貓

喔喔機械化的獸頭，好看又逼真呢！
只要有心，把細微瑕疵調整一下，就可以更自然
我看到狼頭那張整個震驚了呢......猙獰的表情好棒

氣球龍也好強大！利用一顆顆氣球表現龍皮層次感
連翅膀都做出來，很配服呢

感謝分享，如果開放購買說不定我會敗一個XDD

----------


## Dingz

比較好奇的是...扮演者看的見外面嗎?  :jcdragon-idle:  

因為真實眼(realistic eyes)的視窗通常是眼球旁邊的紗窗...

但, 那兩顆獸頭眼眶很細少, 只可以容納一顆眼球

戴上後不就等於瞎了XD?

或是...那顆水晶膠眼(resin eyes)的瞳孔中間是透明的, 可以看出外面

如果是真的, 那真的是太強了!

而且上下頜骨交接位的毛毛布接口做的很好啊, 這個真的很值得學習!

謝謝 house 的分享~

----------


## 自然農子

那個.......那頭獅子該不會就是波蜜果菜汁代言人的那一隻.....老獅！？

----------


## hosun

在網上尋找「魔人社」，還可以找到更多的作品。

介紹
魔人社成立於1994年，專門提供電影、電視、廣告、活動等特殊道具，
特殊服裝、特殊化妝、企業吉祥物、怪獸設計及製作。

由此看來，他們是有趣東西的組織。只要你願意付錢，甚至可以為你度身製作一件獸服。一頁一頁看他們的作品，水準是越來越高。


網頁：
http://www.mostudio.com.tw/joomla


FaceBook專頁：
www.facebook.com/pages/魔人社/179684206976

----------


## 尊o葆葆

哇~~好厲害哦
機械獅子頭和狼頭出現了>W<~
好棒哦!還有那個用氣球做的獸裝也很厲害耶
可以利用氣球做獸裝,真是厲害^_^~
氣球獸裝要小心用,不然被刺破就慘了  :Sad:

----------


## b321234

wow...魔人社真的好逼真的說~好想要一個啊XD~（完全被迷倒~
而且工程相當的大呢~氣球一破了就慘了~
如同小串‧約千奈亞所說~機械動起來有點不自然呢
不過還是很真實的><"!!

----------

